# Jobs in Italy



## looneymoon (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi Folks, 

I am considering a move to Italy in the next 3-4 months and was hoping to get some advice on professional work opportunities. lane: (I have a masters degree in engineering and have been a health care consultant for the past three years.)

Most of my research has turned up English teaching or au pair gigs. While Italy's job environment is not the most favorable, I can't imagine that in an global economy jobs prospects are so limited.

Any guidance would be much appreciated!!!! I am flexible in the structure of the work - short-term/long term contracts, freelance, remote work opportunities. Also is anyone hiring? The hitch is that I am beginner Italian speaker but am willing to learn.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

looneymoon said:


> While Italy's job environment is not the most favorable, I can't imagine that in an global economy jobs prospects are so limited.


For your reference, here are ISTAT's unemployment statistics for August, 2015.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The key factor in your case are going to be what sort of visa you can get. Generally speaking, in most of Europe, you have to find the job first, get your employer to obtain the necessary work authorization and then you can apply for a visa to move there. For example:
Consolato Generale d'Italia a New York, lavorosubordinato

But also generally speaking, with unemployment as high as it is in Italy, it can be difficult to be considered for a job if you don't have a reasonable level of the local language. (It's certainly that way here in France.) You would also have to find a way to come up to speed on the (Italian) vocabulary of your profession, as well as any regulation or licensing requirements in Italy. It's not an insurmountable task, but one that will take some time and attention on your part.

Why Italy, in particular, if you're only just beginning the language? Ultimately, if you have a language it might work better if you could find a job with an international company in your field and then work toward an intercompany transfer to Italy (or whatever country speaks your language). That way, you go over with some knowledge of the business (not to mention the support of your employer all the way).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

So you start with a general, official, national unemployment rate of 11.9% in Italy. (The official rate in the U.S., with slightly different methodology, is 5.1%. Nebraska's rate is currently 2.8%.) From that 11.9% unemployment rate (and all it means) you then _decrease_ your odds of finding employment in Italy:

* Limited Italian language skills;
* Possible immigration issues (if applicable);
* Age (youth unemployment and elderly unemployment rates are much higher);
* Other possible negative factors.

It's not a good time to be trying to find employment in Italy -- or in much of Europe -- quite simply.


----------

